# Under the stair pantry



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

So, I have an under the stairs pantry closet.
I was very "not satisfied" with the lack of shelving, and the stuff piled on top a wire rack shelf.
Went to Home depot and purchased three sheets of plywood, 2 of them ripped to 16 inches X 8 feet.
Then I added some 18 inch or 12 2X4's to make shelfs. Trying to utilize every inch.
Lots of pics coming.
Empty view


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> So, I have an under the stairs pantry closet.
> I was very "not satisfied" with the lack of shelving, and the stuff piled on top a wire rack shelf.
> Went to Home depot and purchased three sheets of plywood, ripped to 16 inches X 8 feet.


Being organized means the ability to better rotate your food investment! Good job Deebs!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

rotated


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I find the under-stair pantry at the eastern Washington place to be really inadequate, so I'll be interested to see what you do.

If you're taking the photos with your phone, try holding your phone in the other orientation to see if they post right side up here.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I give up.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

View attachment 104921

Jut turn your head, to see the shelfs...HA. First one that says they aren't square, the closet wasn't exactly square..


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And I didn't notice how damn ugly the floor was, till I was sending pics to the wife. 
Apparently, emptying your pantry and telling the wife you "donated" it all to the food pantry will get yourself a time out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

This is insane that even though the photos have been rotated in a photo editor, they still show up sideways. That has to be a flaw in the forum programming.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Here ya go Donny.
My phone does that too - so here's the trick.
After you take the pic, edit it right there on your phone camera app just a little bit..like crop an edge just a tad..and then Save it. The small editing process makes it right side up, at least it does on mine.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

@Deebo
Here are your other two pics.
Great looking job btw!! Wish I had that, lol.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@MountainGirl, Hey thank you. 
Ill try the edit next time.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

MountainGirl said:


> @Deebo
> Here are your other two pics.
> Great looking job btw!! Wish I had that, lol.
> 
> ...


That's an old trick that I had forgotten. Thanks.


----------

